# 80's F1 Turbo



## mutt_78 (Mar 15, 2014)

Anyone know where to find the blueprints for an old F1 turbo v6? I think this would be an interesting project


Sent from my iPhone using Model Engines


----------



## arborpress (Apr 24, 2014)

Good luck. I've been hunting for enough information to build a model Cosworth DFV for the past two years and I still haven't found everything I need. And the DFV was one of the most used engines in F1 history. Any f1 v6 is gonna be hard to find information on. You may want to consider designing and building a generic engine based on the regulations that were in place at the time. That may actually be easier.


----------



## Woodster (Apr 25, 2014)

At work we make stuff for all the UK based F1 teams. I've started with Williams and am waiting for a reply. Didn't ask for just the engine, thought about trying a 1/4 scale full replica F1 car so have asked for full set of drawings/CAD/Step Files. Should find out next week if they will let me have them. If they say no, I'll  try Mclaren, then Lotus.


----------



## pickstockrace (Apr 29, 2014)

This is a bit close to my heart.
I dont think a 1/4 scale turbo would be possible by the home machinest.

But i was talking to a person the other day who owns a historic formula one car running the cosworth. The engines are all swapped around and built by a select few of builders.

This owner had a fair few of the drawing that you would need, drawing of pistons and the different ones for different compression etc. Hopefully i can get in touch with him again and get a copy.


----------



## AloofPenny (Oct 28, 2016)

Bump for current findings? Old thread, yeah, but im still trying.


----------



## pyro4826 (Jan 3, 2017)

I work at a shop that races a Lotus 79. I will try and see if I can get some drawings or more of the engine.


----------



## pyro4826 (Feb 7, 2020)

Been a long time but here is a picture I have of the engine


----------

